# Shocks and struts..



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay so i've had my sportlines on for about a month looks good rides a lil stiff but w.e.. i don't think my stock shocks and struts are holding up.. so time for them to get replaced... 2004 alti 2.5
What should they be replaced with ... and where can i get them online that is..i hate going to a store looking for shocks.. thanks a million guys..!


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> Okay so i've had my sportlines on for about a month looks good rides a lil stiff but w.e.. i don't think my stock shocks and struts are holding up.. so time for them to get replaced... 2004 alti 2.5
> What should they be replaced with ... and where can i get them online that is..i hate going to a store looking for shocks.. thanks a million guys..!


activetuning.com


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

I purchased the modified KYB AGX shocks from active tuning for the rear and installed some koni sport strut inserts in the front (95-99 maxima inserts). The front inserts require a little work, cutting apart the old struts and drilling a few holes. As of yet there are no direct applications for performance aftermarket shocks for the Altima, excluding NISMO. A few years ago I e-mailed many shock companies but they did not feel that there was enough demand to make a performance shock for the Altima, KYB made a factory replacement model (the GR2) but that is it.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> I purchased the modified KYB AGX shocks from active tuning for the rear and installed some koni sport strut inserts in the front (95-99 maxima inserts). The front inserts require a little work, cutting apart the old struts and drilling a few holes. As of yet there are no direct applications for performance aftermarket shocks for the Altima, excluding NISMO. A few years ago I e-mailed many shock companies but they did not feel that there was enough demand to make a performance shock for the Altima, KYB made a factory replacement model (the GR2) but that is it.


Actually, if you look on the active tuning website they will do all of the koni work for you. I ordered the fron and rears from them some time ago and they are working great. The install of the rears is very easy, but I paid someone to install the fronts.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

eleuthardt said:


> Actually, if you look on the active tuning website they will do all of the koni work for you. I ordered the fron and rears from them some time ago and they are working great. The install of the rears is very easy, but I paid someone to install the fronts.


I know that they do the fronts but why pay someone to do it for you when you can do it yourself for much less and no shipping the strut cores back to them. It took me about an hour to do the whole job.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> I know that they do the fronts but why pay someone to do it for you when you can do it yourself for much less and no shipping the strut cores back to them. It took me about an hour to do the whole job.


True, we can do it ourselves, the point I was making was that they do exist. I paid someone to install them and do an alignment at the same time so that I could leave the car and come back when it was ready instead of having to bring it in a 2nd time for the alignment and having to do the work. Part of my problem is a lack of tools and workspace.


----------

